# How many ounces per serving?



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I would really love some advice on this. Since I have to cook boiled chicken and rice for Lacie....how much per serving of each. Right now I'm giving her an ounce of each per meal 3x a day and believe it or not, even with her lack of appetite and vomiting from pancreatitis, her weight has gone from 6.5 pounds to 8.7 in the last few months. I don't want to over feed her and cause other medical issues.
All advice welcome...thanks in advance!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow!Violet lost 2 whole pounds with her pancreatitis. I allowed her to eat the same amount of chicken and rice as she did her regular dog food. That was about 1/2 C a day.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I cook for Cashmere too, so when I looked into how many grams should I feed, most answers was around 3% of the weight of the (adult) dog, for small dogs even 5%. Cashmere weights 3,2 kg (7 lbs) so I feed her 160 grams (5.6 ounces) a day, 2.8 ounces in the morning and then in the evening. Her weight didn't change, even thought before she barely ate the kibble, and now she vacuums her food in 30 seconds. But she's young and very active. I don't know how active is your poor baby angel, now that she has medical issues.

So according to this rule, Lacie should eat around 3 ounces (3% of her body weight) or 5.1 ounces (5%) of food daily, if we take her beginning, 6.5 pounds, weight as determinant. So it seems like the amount you're giving her right now is right.

Maybe your Vet can answer this question?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you ladies! That was exactly what I was looking for  I think I will scale her back abit so she doesn't keep gaining weight and Julia...thanks for figuring out the #'s for me...something I'm not good at:thumbsup:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I would look at how many calories she is suppose to get a day, and then how many calories in an ounce of whatever type of chicken you are making. Dark will have a few more calories than the light.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I give my 6 pound dog one ounce of chicken with a handful of Fromm kibble for small breed. The low fat & grain free.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

